# Harley is 1 year old today



## 96Firebird (May 29, 2010)

Got him when he was 8 weeks old, now he is 1 year old. Can't believe we've only had him 10 months, I still remember the day we got him. For those who take a look at the pictures, would you say he is an Akita/German Shepherd mix? Thats what we were told when we got him, but I'm not sure... Whatever he is, I love him.

The first day we got him...










Today...


----------



## MrsMiaW (Sep 25, 2010)

:cake: Happy Birthday Harley!!

He is very nice looking boy.


----------



## koda00 (Apr 27, 2009)

:birthday: Harley


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Happy Birthday #1 Harley, you handsome boy, hope that you have many many more.


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

Happy B-day Harley!

Oh my, I love his ears. They are so cute! He's a handsome boy!


----------



## Pattycakes (Sep 8, 2010)

Happy 1st Birthday, Harley!


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

Happy Birthday to handsome Harley~~


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Happy birthday, handsome Harley!


----------



## KendraLovey (Jan 17, 2011)

Hahaha...I love his ears!!~ Happy Gotcha day Harley!!!


----------



## bruiser (Feb 14, 2011)

Happy Birthday Harley...you're a good looking dog :hug:


----------

